# Dti Base For Granite



## electrosteam (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a 2 micron/div Citizen DTI that I would like to mount on a base to be used only on a granite surface plate.
Can anyone share some advice on what is the best arrangement for the base ?

At the moment I am thinking a relatively heavy cast iron base arranged to balance the weight of the DTI and its support arm with three contact pads each about 30 mm diameter.
Not sure about trying to slightly dome the pads, or to scrape them flat.

John.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digit-Reado...hash=item41952d708a:m:mHgFHSghkrniLsmjxiKB1gg

I use one of these with an adapter for the DTI


----------



## TomS (Nov 5, 2016)

You could use a surface gage, minus the scribe, to hold your DTI.

Tom S.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 6, 2016)

Any height gage will work that has a clamp to remove the scribe and replace with a shank for your DTI.  
I use a Mitutoyo height gage with an adapter to my DTI, myself.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 6, 2016)

It all depends on what you need to measure eloctrosteam ,  if you need to check c to c vertically  then you will need the as for mentioned by astjp2 dial  height gauge . If all you want to do is check for flatness a  transfer height gauge will be good . But IMO those dial types are so good looking and easy to use .


----------



## electrosteam (Nov 15, 2016)

I guess I didn't emphasize the point too well, what I am interested in is the actual contact surfaces of the base on the granite.
Should I use 3 pads, or some other arrangement.
If pads, should I scrape them flat, or dome them to some radius ?

I am currently using an ordinary (cheap) magnetic base with an ordinary (cheap) DTI with great success to measure heights and parallel surfaces.
What I want to do is replicate this arrangement using the Citizen DTI and a new base, hopefully with an improvement in sensitivity and reproducibility.

John


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 15, 2016)

Flat only, no dome.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 30, 2016)

Tap the corners of the base of your height test tooling sharply with a finger while they are resting on the the surface plate every time you use them.  You will know instantly if there is any rocking in the base.  First, check for debris between the base and the surface plate.  Scrape them in flat to fix any problems.


----------

